# The lads 'new' bike...



## GaryA (13 Mar 2014)

It looks and rides new but its a very generous gift from a works colleague couple who's son has outgrown the bike.
Specialised Hotrock 24" wheels a cool bike for a 6 year old.
Its a tad large for him at the moment but he will grow into it-soon at the rate he is growing.


----------



## macbikes (13 Mar 2014)

Brilliant! Just got one for my 7 year old. People that had it before us upgraded to disc brakes and trigger shifters! Was much much more expensive than free though


----------



## GaryA (13 Mar 2014)

Yes Macbikes it was a heart-warming gesture on their behalf; James chose the wine and thank-you card to Young Josh.... (wine for his parents I hasten to add )


----------



## macbikes (13 Mar 2014)

I would rather pass a bike on to someone who will appreciate it, than sell it. The Hotrock 12 in my pic was passed on to a cousin


----------

